# LoD der Roccat Kone [+]



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (17. September 2011)

So, heute ist die Roccat Kone [+] (in der 801er Version) bei mir angekommen, auf der einen Seite bin ich durchaus angetan, aber es gibt auch gleich was zu meckern:
Die Lift Off Distanz habe ich im Treiber auf "Extra Low" gestellt, aber trotzdem beträgt die LoD noch gut 1cm und auch in noch höhere Gefilden kann es zu "Mikrorucklern" (1 Pixel) kommen, hab ich was falsch gemacht? Wenn nicht ist das ja Mal ein absoluter Witz. Getestet habe ich auf dem Roccat Taito, Tt eSports Conkor und der Tischplatte. Auch diesen TCU-Quatsch habe ich probiert, auch bei den verschiedenen DCU (Regulierung der LoD) konnte ich keine wirklichen Unterschiede feststellen. 
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen.


----------



## badnaffy (17. September 2011)

hm da hast du irgendwas falsch eingestellt.. sicher das die einstellungen auch übernommen wurden?
also wenn eins bei der kone+ richtig geil ist, dann ist es die lod^^
ich habe sie hier mal direkt mit der g700 verglichen.. sie hört sofort auf mit tracken sowie ich die kone+ auch nur einen mm anhebe. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Q1teZnfm6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (17. September 2011)

Naja, ich bin zwar highsenser (spiele auf ~3k dpi) aber versetze meine Maus dauernd, irgendein Tick halt oder so  - deswegen war mir das auch wichtig.
Habe alle anderen Maustreiber deinstalliert, schon mehrere Male den PC neugestartet (daran hats bei der Mionix Naos gelegen) und naja sagen wir Mal ich sitze seit 2 Std vor dem Treiber. Bin echt verwirrt, es muss ja an mir liegen, aber bisher wusste ich nochnicht, dass ich zu dämlich bin ne Maus richtig einzustellen


----------



## tolga9009 (17. September 2011)

Also bei mir gibt es auch keinerlei Probleme. Welche Version hast du denn? Ich verwende momentan die 1.45/1.40 (besitze allerdings die ROC-11-800); bei mir ist auch ab 1mm Schluss auf "Extra Low". Verwende das Razer Goliathus und habe 1600dpi eingestellt. Hast du schon probiert, auf Werkseinstellungen zu resetten? Wünsche Viel Glück !


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (17. September 2011)

Habe keine anderen Treiber von Eingabegeräten auf dem PC, bereits mehrere Male zurückgesetzt und neue installliert und wie oft ich an der TCU und DCU rumprobiert habe wollt ihr garnicht wissen. Ok, es gibt Schlimmeres, aber bei einer doch so teuren Maus finde ich das Recht entäuschend.

Edit: Habe grade nochmal gemessen, es sind wirklich 0,9cm bis der Mauszeiger aufhört sich zu bewegen. Wird wohl zurückgehen, habe ja 14 Tage Zeit.


----------



## Da_Obst (17. September 2011)

Da hat es was mit der Maus...
Die Sensoren scheinen generell Probleme zu machen, habe ja inzwischen auch meine 2te ^^
Würde sie aber nie wieder hergeben C:

Meine ist die Version "ROC-11-800" und bei Extra-Low hab ich nur 1 bis 2mm Spielraum, ab dann ruckelt gar nichts mehr...


----------



## Eisdieler (17. September 2011)

habs grad auch bei mir mal getestet und meine lift off distance auf extra low gestellt. vorher war keine der optionen angewählt und da hatte ich deine besagten ~9mm. jetzt auf extra low schabt die maus fast noch übers pad, aber der zeiger rührt sich nicht mehr.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (18. September 2011)

Die Naos 5000 hat das auch hingekriegt, aber mit der Kone kann ich 2mm über dem Pad noch ziemlich genau navigieren. 
Ich habe auch irgendwie nicht das Gefühl, dass DCU überhaupt was verändert, aber das Treiber/Firmware die schon seit 2 Monaten draußen sind nen Fehler haben kann ich mir auchnicht vorstellen. Ich werde trotzdem spaßeshalber Mal die Version 1,40 der Firmware statt 1,41 testen.


Edit: Mittlerweile zittert sie auch ganz komisch rum wenn man sie langsam bewegt oder auchmal wenn man die Hand garnicht dran hat, teilweise ist das echt extrem, da bewegt sich der Cursor einfach Mal 3cm auf dem Bildschirm. Außerdem ist es einfach nich möglich gerade Linien zu ziehen, mit meiner alten, einer Razer DeathAdder funzt das komplett problemlos. Bis jetzt kann ich echt nur sagen: Die schlechteste Maus die ich je hatte. Mal schaun ob ich mir eine neue schicken lasse oder mein Geld zurück nehme (dann hätte ich aber soviel Versandkosten verloren :S)


----------



## Da_Obst (18. September 2011)

Bei mir läuft mit FW.: 1.41 alles problemlos

Da zickt bei dir leider der Sensor, ich habe auch schon einen Leidensweg mit meiner ersten Kone + hinter mir...
... siehe hier

Ich kann dir aber trotzdem nur empfehlen, dass du sie einschickst und umtauschen läßt.
Nicht nur den Versandkosten wegen, sondern einfach, weil es so ziemlich die beste Maus weit und breit ist, wenn sie funktioniert ^^
Ich würde meine jetzt nie wieder hergeben, geschweige denn mir etwas anderes holen...


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (18. September 2011)

Habe mir grad nochmal den Spaß gemacht das Ganze zu filmen und hochzuladen Roccat Kone [+] - YouTube
Das ist jetzt das Neueste vom TDCU abgesehen. 

Für 70€ finde ich das schon unverschämt.


----------



## tolga9009 (18. September 2011)

> Edit: Mittlerweile zittert sie auch ganz komisch rum wenn man sie  langsam bewegt oder auchmal wenn man die Hand garnicht dran hat,  teilweise ist das echt extrem, da bewegt sich der Cursor einfach Mal 3cm  auf dem Bildschirm. Außerdem ist es einfach nich möglich gerade Linien  zu ziehen, mit meiner alten, einer Razer DeathAdder funzt das komplett  problemlos. Bis jetzt kann ich echt nur sagen: Die schlechteste Maus die  ich je hatte. Mal schaun ob ich mir eine neue schicken lasse oder mein  Geld zurück nehme (dann hätte ich aber soviel Versandkosten verloren :S)


Das Problem hatte ich auch mal. Du hast wahrscheinlich folgendes Szenario durchgemacht: Maus gekauft, alte Treiber von CD (oder sonstwo) installiert, alte Treiber deinstalliert und dann neue Treiber installiert. Dabei wird der Roccat Ordner nicht gelöscht; es bleiben die Config Dateien erhalten, von denen auch die Werkseinstellungen kopiert werden. Deshalb musst du erst einmal die Treiber deinstallieren, den Ordner löschen, PC neustarten, am besten Treiber 1.45/1.40 installieren, PC neustarten und dann die Werkseinstellungen übernehmen. Über das Problem hatte ich vor paar Monaten mal geschrieben (und den Support dazu bewegt das Problem zu fixen !); meine Config Datei, die bei mir ohne Probleme klappt, lade ich mal hoch. Aber keine Ahnung ob die ROC-11-801 das ohne Probleme annimmt, probier es einfach (Load Profile -> Auswählen -> Apply). Wenn alles nichts hilft, gib sie zurück. Aber eins sag ich dir: wenn sie keine Probleme macht (nur anfangs bei mir, seitdem nicht mehr), ist sie meiner Meinung nach die zurzeit beste Maus auf dem Markt !

//Edit: Das bei YouTube gezeigte Problem hatte ich auch. Liegt daran, dass um den Sensor herum dieser Aufkleber ist. Der sammelt an den Seiten Fussel (vom Stoffpad) an, die den Sensor dann stören. Ich habe auch diesbzgl. den Support mal angeschrieben, die meinten, dass dadurch die Garantie nicht erlischt. Wenn du die Kone aber zurückgeben willst, würde ich es lieber lassen. Das Problem ist aber danach auf jeden Fall weg!



> Hallo Tolga,  du kannst den kleinen "6000DPI Pro Aim Sensor R2 Sticker" bedenkenlos entfernen. Ich empfehle die Fläche danach vorsichtig mit Haushaltsbenzin sauberzumachen um die Klebstoffreste zu entfernen.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (18. September 2011)

Vielen Dank schonmal für den ausfühlichen Post!
Bei der 801er ist keine CD dabei (jdf. habe ich keine gefunden ), deswegen kam der treiber gleich aus dem Internet. Habe mit Revo Uninstaller deinstalliert, deswegen sollte da auch eigentlich nichts übrig geblieben sein (außer einem Roccat Ordner ohne Inhalt). 
Ich werde das aber aufjedenfall nochmal probieren, das mit den Fusseln halte ich für möglich, da es ja nur selten mal aufgetreten ist und nicht präzise reproduzierbar war. Aber erstmal muss das mit der LOD klappen sonst ist eh es witzlos das Teil abzumachen  
Erstmal bin ich noch am trainieren, aber werde später oder morgen nochmal Rückmeldung geben, vielleicht war ich ja wirklich bloß irgendwie zu blöd.


----------



## Da_Obst (18. September 2011)

tolga9009 schrieb:


> Aber eins sag ich dir: wenn sie keine Probleme macht (nur anfangs bei mir, seitdem nicht mehr), ist sie meiner Meinung nach die zurzeit beste Maus auf dem Markt !


 Sign C:

Bin schon gespannt ob das jetzt hinhaut...


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (18. September 2011)

Und ich erst, bin grade dabei


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (18. September 2011)

Hat hier eigentlich jmd ein 64Bit Betriebssystem und habt ihr es normal unter Programme oder x86 installiert? Könnte es an sowas liegen?
Sonst bin ich nämlich langsam mit allem durch, auch das Letzte hat nichts gebracht, LOD ist immernoch sehr hoch.


----------



## Eisdieler (18. September 2011)

Ich betreibe meine Kone [+] unter Windows 7 64 Bit, hab die Treiber unter Programme(x86) installiert und es läuft wie gesagt alles wie es soll. Das Problem aus deinem Youtube Video tritt bei mir auch hin und wieder auf, was ich aber nicht als Problem ansehe, da meistens auch wie bereits geschrieben wurde der Aufkleber Fusseln gesammelt hat. Entfernt man die, läuft alles wieder wie es soll.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (19. September 2011)

Mir geht es ja erstmal um die LOD die mit 1cm nicht angenehm spielbar für mich ist, naja - werde mir wohl doch eine Neue schicken lassen müssen.


----------



## RaZZ (23. September 2011)

tolga9009 schrieb:


> //Edit: Das bei YouTube gezeigte Problem hatte ich auch. Liegt daran, dass um den Sensor herum dieser Aufkleber ist. Der sammelt an den Seiten Fussel (vom Stoffpad) an, die den Sensor dann stören. Ich habe auch diesbzgl. den Support mal angeschrieben, die meinten, dass dadurch die Garantie nicht erlischt. Wenn du die Kone aber zurückgeben willst, würde ich es lieber lassen. Das Problem ist aber danach auf jeden Fall weg!


 


Kann ich bestätigen..  ist mir heute auch aufgefallen.


----------



## badnaffy (24. September 2011)

hallo, hier nutzen ja einige die kone+ , 
könnte mir einer der benutzer hier bitte einen kleinen gefallen tuen?
ich habe 2 kleine fragen zu der maus und finde leider nirgend die infos dazu.
die maus hat ja ein kippbares mausrad

1: könnt ihr mal gucken und mir sagen ob man mausrad-links und mausrad-rechts auch mit macros belegen kann?

2: sind die macros auf dem onboard memory? also funktionieren die auch zb beim kumpel am pc wenn der treiber nicht installiert ist, oder braucht man für die macros immer den treiber? 

hoffe jemand von euch kann mir helfen 
ich hatte die kone+ zwar damals schonmal aber habe da die macros nicht getestet. 
würde mir jetzt eventuell nochmal eine kone+ der neuen 801'er revision kaufen, da ich von der sensei sehr enttäuscht bin.

vielen dank im vorraus für die hilfe.


----------



## tolga9009 (25. September 2011)

Zu 1: Jop, es geht ! Bild ist angehängt. Nebenbei: das macht sogar sehr viel Sinn, da ich Mausrad-Links/Rechts sowieso nie benutze und man auch nicht ausversehen diese Richtungen betätigt. Das war das Problem mit der G500 damals bei mir... Bei der Kone[+] komme ich nur ab und zu aus Versehen auf die DPI+ Taste. Könnte man aber deaktivieren (DPI+ deaktiviert, zwei DPI-Einstellungen aktiviert (z.B. 1600 und 3200) und DPI- auf DPI-Cycle einstellen) oder umbelegen. Da ich aber in letzter Zeit sowieso sehr wenig am PC zocke, brauche ich das nicht !

Zu 2: Die Kone[+] hat einen Onboard Speicher; du kannst auch Profile hin und herwechseln (inkl. Farben und Macros), die DPI erhöhen u.s.w. ganz ohne Treiber. Das hilft mir z.B. bei einem Multi-OS System. Auch besitzt die Isku einen Onboard Speicher und führt alles direkt über die Hardware aus, ohne Treiber zu benötigen. Den "Treiber" kannst du dir hier als einen Konfigurations-Editor vorstellen. Hier ist nochmal eine Tabelle, welche Roccat Produkte Treiber für Macros brauchen und welche nicht: Chapter*1.*General.


----------



## badnaffy (25. September 2011)

vielen dank hat mir sehr geholfen...  
will die maus an der xim3 verwenden, und da das kein betriebssystem ist brauche ich alles auf dem onboadrchip, auch die macros.


----------



## badnaffy (26. September 2011)

kann man auch profilwechsel in ein macro integrieren?
also zb ein macro erstellen in der er taste xy drückt und danach dann in ein anderes profil wechselt.
geht das?


----------



## tolga9009 (26. September 2011)

> kann man auch profilwechsel in ein macro integrieren?
> also zb ein macro erstellen in der er taste xy drückt und danach dann in ein anderes profil wechselt.
> geht das?


Hehehe... willst du einen Bot programmieren xD? Aber ich hab's nochmal grad nachgeprüft: nein, geht nicht. Bräuchtest du eigentlich auch nicht, da ein Macro bis zu 1000 Tasteneingaben unterstützt. Und über Easy-Shift kannst du eigentlich genügend Macros belegen. Wenn's nicht reicht, hol dir noch die Isku dazu. Die hat 5 Bänke mit je 5 Tasten (insg. 25 Tasten) für Macros/Shortcuts.


----------



## badnaffy (26. September 2011)

danke dir fürs nachschauen 
aber hat sich eh erledingt.. habe gesehen das die kone+ keine macros auf linke oder rechte maustaste kann  nur im shiftmodus.. 
wenn man den schiftmodus jetzt einstellen kann das die maus darin bleibt wäre es auch ok.. aber das shift geht ja nur solange man die shifttaste gedrückt hält.. sehr schade.. da zerplatzt mein vorhaben wie eine seifenblase^^ 
ps: ich wollte keine bots programieren^^ ich wollte mir nen nachlademacro für gears of war3 schreiben für jede waffe.. und die maus sollte wenn ich auf die waffe wechsel automatisch in das richtige profil wechseln, wo dann das jeweilige macro für die waffe ist


----------



## tolga9009 (3. Oktober 2011)

Inzwischen hat sich auf roccat.org bzgl. Treiber was getan: ROCCAT STUDIOS V3.0. Es ist die Rede von einem "DCU bug fix" und "Minor bug fixes". Wenn das mal kein Support ist !


----------



## badnaffy (3. Oktober 2011)

was genau waren das für buggs? waren mir nicht bekannt.. höre das zum ersten mal^^


----------



## tolga9009 (4. Oktober 2011)

Mit dem "DCU bug" war wohl der Bug gemeint, den der Threadersteller hatte. Unter "minor bug fixes" könnte wohl u.a. der Bug gemeint sein, der bei mir ca. in der Woche 1 mal auftrat. Undzwar hatte meine Maus kurze Hänger (ca. 0,5 Sekunden); danach befand sich der Mauszeiger ganz rechts auf dem Bildschirm - danach funktionierte wieder alles wie gewohnt. War früher nicht so, trat erst mit den Treibern 1.43/1.37 oder 1.44/1.39 auf; bin mir nicht mehr sicher, ist aber ja auch egal. Wird sich diese Tage zeigen, ob wirklich dieser Bug gemeint war, oder nicht.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (12. Oktober 2011)

So, habe mittlerweile eine neue Kone, die TDCU-Einheit funktioniert jetzt - noch bin ich sehr zufrieden


----------



## Da_Obst (12. Oktober 2011)

Passt gut, 
Ich bin mit meiner 2ten auch glücklich geworden


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (12. Oktober 2011)

Vllt sollte man immer gleich 2 bestellen und die nicht funktionierende zurückschicken


----------



## Da_Obst (13. Oktober 2011)

Wenn man das Kleingeld dafür hat... ;D
Wie schon oft gesagt: 
Anscheinend sind viele Montagsmodelle im Umlauf, vmtl. aber mit der neuesten Revision schon gefixt?

Das einzige was ich an der Maus wirklich zu bemängeln habe, wenn ich nach einem Fehler suche, ist dass sich das Logo ablöst...
Ist aber verschmerzbar C:

Naja, dann noch viel Spaß mit deiner...


----------



## HereIsJohnny (20. Oktober 2011)

afaik war der DCU-Bug der behoben wurde, das zittern des mauszeigers bei unbewegter maus. So hab ichs jedenfalls als Antwort vom Roccat support gekriegt. Sah bei mir nämlich genauso aus wie in phasors video.


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (20. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt bekomme ich langsam das Gefühl das Mausrad spinnt, wie kann man eine eigentlich so geile Maus nur so verhunzen


----------

